
Ask HN: Have you ever bought a company to run yourself? - hazard
There are lots of websites out there for people to sell existing businesses, from SaaS companies to restaurants. It seems like buying and improving an existing business is a higher-cost, lower-risk alternative to founding a startup.<p>What&#x27;s it like to buy an established business and try to improve it?<p>Was it profitable and worth the time and effort? Would you do it again?
======
raybon
Very good question. I've been thinking about this for awhile. This is fairly
common on the PE industry but I'm not aware of this happening in VC / startup
world. OP, can you please post the links of websites that you mention list the
SaaS companies please?

~~~
hazard
You can just google 'buy a saas business' and there's at least a half-dozen
places that come up. Flippa, FE international, Empire Flippers, etc

~~~
raybon
Great thanks. If you make progress on this and are looking for business
partners, please let me know and we can try to connect offline.

